# Picking Perfect Lake and Day for Bream



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to take my 76 year-old Dad, 74 year-old Father-in-Law and 11 year-old Son on a Bream trip at the peak of the spawn. Guided, Pontoon trip. Not going to be able to get my son and both Grandpa's out many more times I'm afraid. 

So, my question to all those out there with more knowledge than me is,....

Which lake ? (Houston driving distance on an overnight trip) and when ?

First thought was Toledo Bend, last week of April, but I don't want to book something without hearing from all more experienced bream fish'er-persons out there.

After I decide lake, I'll need recommendation on guide.

Any recommendations / thoughts ??


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea! If I remember correctly, when Capt Wayne was on 610, he mentioned Conroe being very good for bream when they were spawning. I feel sure others will chime in and help you on this. I believe he has said some guides there have pontoons to use bream fishing and catfishing the bulkheads.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Give Shadslinger a call. He will put them on top of the biggest bream "crappie" they ever caught.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Brian,

That's a terrific idea and I sincerely hope you pull it off.

I do a LOT of bream fishing, but mostly in ponds.

I can tell you that the two days before and the day during the full moon on a spring month will be the very best times to go. Depending on water temps the prime month is usually May and April isn't too far behind, if water temps are above 70 deg.

As to location, I would choose Houston County Lake for this area. It has some excellent red ears and bull 'gills. An alternate spot closer to you might be Raven at Huntsville but I don't have any personal knowledge that it is or is not a good bream lake.

As to guide services, not sure on those lakes. There is a guide service on Sam Rayburn that I can recommend but not sure about the bream fishing there. This guide offers pontoon boat, comfortable fishing trips for crappie. If you contact him, you could determine whether or not you wanted to go for bream. I have friends that have used this service and recommend it.

http://www.rayburncountry.com/srayburn/index.htm

If you are a little more adventurous, the very top lake in Texas and arguablly the Nation for bluegill was Lake Fairfield. However, they had a major fish kill a couple of years back and I haven't heard if they have rebounded in the bluegills or not. Contact Jackie Kennedy at this link and he will give you a straight honest answer:

http://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com/

Arguably the second best bluegill lake in Texas IMO would be Lake Caddo. I can't recommend a guide service there, but know it is an excellent location for big bluegills.

Good luck.


----------



## crappieman (Dec 12, 2011)

Lake Conroe is only 35 miles North of Houston and has some of the best bream and crappie fishing to be found. I do know a great guide who has pontoon guides as well as a party barge he takes people out on. A link to him is http://lakeconroefishingguide.com/WetHook_Guide_/wethook_guide_.html and his name is Carl Bostick. He is also great company. I'm sure anyone mentioned above will show you all a great time. Best of luck and I also think it's great you are taking them all out for a days fishing as a family. Good Luck!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I recomend Captain Tex on Lake Conroe. He has a large pontoon and he puts his clients on nice bream and catfish. Check out http://lakeconroefishingguide.com/ for mor info. He does not clean the fish you catch, so keep that in mind when you are throwing fish in the cooler.

I would also recomend Shadslinger on lake livingston. I have never gone with him, but he is very active on this forum and I have had the pleasure of fishing along side him on my favorite fishing lake... Lake Livingston. I look forward to booking a trip with him this spring for white bass jigging. http://www.lakelivingstonguides.com/


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeff G who post on here at times brought some huge 'gills to the fish fry last year. He said that they came from a marina dock on Conroe.
I do not know the guides there but I can attest to fact that there "were" one pound plus 'gill in Conroe last year. The ones I saw tasted great. The best fresh water eating in my opinion.
Tbone also mentioned catching big bream last fall. Maybe he will chime in on here.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

+1 Houston co lake! I guide for "BIG BREAM". In late spring, they have some big ones!
For more pics go to: www.lakelivingstoncatch.com


----------

